# Using a VHF radio



## kayakone

Firstly, you may need convincing of the benefits.

These are:

1. You can call for help if in trouble on channel 16. If it is a life threatening situation (or likely to be soon) call "Mayday,Mayday,Mayday. This is kayakone, kayakone, a yellow kayak one mile east of Redcliffe Point. I am disabled with a treble hook attaching my arm to my face and am being blown to the NE." The advantage over mobile phones is that you are reaching the nearest boat, which could be only a few hundred metres away....you are talking to the people nearest to you who can help quickly. You are _also_ reaching the local Volunteer Marine Rescue/Coastguard, who have extremely fast seaworthy craft, often large sharkcats, equipped for all sorts of scenarios, including medical equipment, and who have the communications to call for a rescue helicopter if deemed necessary.

If the situation is less serious use the call "Pan,Pan,Pan......."

If the situation is even more serious, say if you are vomiting continually and likely to pass out, active your PLB (with GPS) first, then if able make the Mayday call. That will scramble the chopper and the Coastguard. (If that happened you might consider lying down in the kayak on your side to minimize the risk of going overboard if you become uncounscious.)

2. You can talk to the Volunteer Marine Rescue/Coastguard about threatening weather, such as the progress of a dangerous wind change or the development of a thunderstorm.

3. You can go on their log. Contact on the working channel and give your description and intentions, with an estimated time of return (ETR), e.g. 
"VMR Bribie, VMR Bribie, VMR Bribie, this is kayakone, kayakone on 73." 
They will respond,"Go ahead kayakone."
"I am departing Woorim for Cape Moreton. I am in a yellow 5 metre trimaran with a blue, white and yellow sail 4.5 metres high. One POB (person on board). Estimated time of arrival at North Point is 11 am. I will report arrival at North Point. I will be staying overnight and will report ETD and ETR tomorrow.)"
They will respond, "Thank you kayakone, we will enter you onto the log." 
If you do not report safe they will try to contact you. Failing that they will come looking for you (it is important to contact them when safe so they can take you off the log). It is always comforting to know someone is looking for you.

Here is short video from ACMA and BOM:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TssMnEZ ... e=youtu.be


----------



## Stealthfisha

Clever thread

I use mine on low power when in far remote inland areas hunting between individuals as its much clearer than uhf....illegal I know but excellent none the less

great info kayakone


----------



## krustayshen

kayakone said:


> Mayday,Mayday,Mayday. This is kayakone, kayakone, a yellow kayak one mile east of Redcliffe Point.


Hey Trev you should say your name 3 times


----------



## kayakone

krustayshen said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayday,Mayday,Mayday. This is kayakone, kayakone, a yellow kayak one mile east of Redcliffe Point.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Trev you should say your name 3 times
Click to expand...

Correct Greg.....just seeing if you could count. :lol: Should mention here that if you are new to an area and have not contacted that VMR/Coastguard before, you may have a little difficulty, because they sometimes ask for your registration number, repeatedly. Be clear to state early on that your vessel is a kayak (give the colour and length) and carries no registration.

Also, if you require assistance, don't get too stuck on your exact location. If you are about two kilometres off a significant point, just say one mile. The direction is possibly more important, but again if not positive just say E - SE.

*A kayak is very difficult to spot once winds get over 15 knots. At 25 knots even an AI is difficult to see from quite close quarters (4.6 metre high mast). *This is demonstrated in the following story, which some of you who have joined in the past 27 months may not have read. The dive boat, on being contacted by Trial Bay VMR, *spent 40 minutes looking for me in a 2 X 2 kilometre square area, while I still had my mast and sail up.* We must have passed several times within 100 metres or so. The moral is always be as visible as possible with brightly coloured clothing, a tall orange flag and bright PFD, and consider your kayak colour choice if you are buying one in the future. Adding reflective tape will help immensely if you are being searched for in dark or dim light.

Here's the story of the invisible AI (from viewtopic.php?f=58&t=53381#p550977):


kayakone said:


> This experience may be informative to some AI owners...
> 
> 
> 
> Scott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rumour has it that it was a vocal advocate of kayak safety who we will call safety boy rather than name him. From the rumours going around, he went down to Fish rock against all advice in his AI, and couldn't get back against the current and had to be rescued.
Click to expand...

rescue [ˈrɛskjuː]
'to bring (someone or something) out of danger, attack, harm'

Well not quite any of that. Not in danger, or harm. But it was a long walk home. And why, you may ask?

I set off in light NE winds towards Grassy Island (not Grassy Head....that's to the north). Being light winds I knew the AI would sail markedly upwind of a broad reach, so getting home should not be a problem. This truly is a wildly beautiful part of the NSW coastline. I saw no one. Rounding Grassy to the east, the beautifully sculptured and strangely lightly coloured Fish Rock, a further 2 km south, lured me on. There were a couple of dive boats here so I steered well away under the irresistible call of Black Rocks, a further 1.5 km to the SW, lying only a few hundred metres off the beach. The wind was beginning to build.

The first signs of current were on this SW leg, as a heading for the Rock required several steering and sheet adjustments further north to be able to approach it on its northern side. The wind had increased markedly in a short period of time. Once around Black Rocks I began tacking for just south of Fish Rock, but to my surprise at the end of this leg, was 500 metres south of the aiming point. The reciprocal tack left me worse off, south of Black Rocks.

It was obvious that great attention to fine trimming was required and I concentrated on this intently for the entire third tack, only to pass Fish Rock over a kilometre south. The currents were winning. Was this the first SWR to Hobart? :shock: Not too concerned I continued this tack eastwards till Fish Rock was blending into the coastline, in the hope that the current would be less well out to sea. The fourth leg shorewards left me well south of Black Rocks, and it was then that I realized I wasn't sailing home, and that Hat Head well south was probably the only choice.

LESSON # 1 The East Australian current (EAC) can be very strong in this area. It may reach 7 knots at times between Black Rocks and Fish Rock, and an AI is no match for it. Even at SWR breakwater, Loius and Grant warned "don't go past the bins", and if you do (like getting towed by a big fish), you will have a lot of trouble getting back. This is an area for great caution, and 'test' back paddles should be tried regularly to determine the strength of the current, which can vary day to day. The current is generally southwards during summer.

While there was no danger (apart from a surf landing at Hat Head, which may not have been pretty), I did however try Trial Bay VMR, only to silence. I tried several more times over the next hour...to total silence, including trying the dive boats on channel 16. Silence. This was somewhat unnerving, and it was fortunate I wasn't actually in a life threatening situation. I continued tacking with consistent loss of headway when I heard VMR trying to contact me. Communications were not good, but they did say they'd try to contact the dive boats. About 40 minutes later a dive boat approached me from the shore...the seas were so big they'd been looking for me for 20 minutes and hadn't seen a 5 metre mast with a fair bit of sail deployed. A SOT kayaker would never have been found in those seas (unless a PLB with GPS had been activated).

A few anxious moments ensued as they tried to get a perlon tow rope to me. The pitching was unsettling (even on an AI) and it took several attempts to get the float and then attach the free end to the forward aka bar beside the mast. The tow back to Fish Rock was very rough with me having to hold my breath several times as waves crashed right over the boat. I occassionally reassured them I was okay via the clenched fist on top of the head symbol (I am OK, or are you OK?).
Hat Head was the obvious choice if I wanted to be home that night, and was always plan 'B' when the results of multiple tacks failed to produce headway. There was no threat to life, but what _was disconcerting_ for a while was being unable to make radio contact with VMR or the dive boats, who I assume, were not monitoring Channel 16 (as well as their working channel on dual watch). This proved to be correct.

LESSON # 2 VMR communications in big seas are difficult. There is a lot of noise from breaking tops and the roar of the wind. Also no one may hear a call for assistance.

The East Australian Current (EAC) can run at 3 - 7 _knots_ in the vicinity of SWR and Hat Head, so it is not surprising that the AI could not make upwind headway. The wierd waves that the current created between Fish Rock and Black Rocks were an indicator that the current speed was in the high range. As well, the wind from the NE had increased to 25 knots, which decreased the ability of the AI (as I now know) to make it sail upwind. At 25 knots headwind (without an adverse current), I was unlikely to gain much more than 10 degrees into wind on a tack, and after talking today to Mal (Sunstate Hobie), who is an experienced sailor, this can be achieved only on a partly furled sail (about half).

LESSON # 3 The AI cannot win against a strong current.

LESSON # 4 The AI will go only slightly upwind in _strong_ winds, and then only on a partly furled sail.
It is nowhere near a monohull in it's upwind performance.

After the slow tow in the big seas we reached the tiny refuge of Fish Rock. I settled down to a welcome cup of milo offered by dive boat skipper John Craig, owner of Fish Rock Dive Centre, while his customers (two English visitors) went for another dive with the guide. I noted marked current lines just forward of our anchor bouy....it was really ripping past the rock. Once back on board after an "excellent dive" (they saw a big groper), we rigged a cradle for the AI across the walkway and hauled the AI up for a faster trip home. The roar of the twin 140 hp 4 strokes gave us a positive homeward push, but even in the very capable sharkcat, speed was out of the question as the seas and swell were big and the whitecaps numerous.

Many thanks to John Craig from the Fish Rock Dive Centre for a ride home. His generous help certainly saved me a surf landing at Hat Head and a long walk home.

LESSON # 5 Be careful of the current at SWR. Don't go past the bins!


----------



## Stealthfisha

Yep...I hate that sinking feeling when a bad decision has been made....we launched off a south coast beach renowned for difficult conditions knowing too well a nasty offshore was on its way...thought we would beat it back in....4klm offshore half hour later and a 2-3kph headway all the way back was no party....against my judgement and advice ...I still went.....never again will I be swayed into a yak session knowing what conditions do not suit me....

your post it to the point and valid indeed...the story carries hallmarks of most situations most of us encounter sooner or later in our yakking lives...usually we let it happen once if ever and learn from it....your brain telling you to head back in when conditions pick up is a good guide hehehe.....however sometimes when the winds are favourable and the swell picks up then I just pack up and stow everything away and catch some runners eheheheh

I did notice when the swell picks up the sub 5 watt vhf units dont reach repeaters over here...however the 5watt models do...so I think its important to mention that....


----------



## emufingers

Stealth what repeater are you using Ch80 is a Myponga repeater that should serve you well. I am interested in you experience with low power. SA has a radio network called coast radio Adelaide that monitors 16 and 67 24 hours a day and has coverage of the whole SA coastline. It would pick up any mayday or pan pan call made. The coverage map I have is based on 25 watt VHF transmitters but it would be interesting to check out if the lower power signals are being picked up near shore. PM me and I can try to set up a test
J


----------



## kayakone

emufingers said:


> Stealth what repeater are you using Ch80 is a Myponga repeater that should serve you well. I am interested in you experience with low power. SA has a radio network called coast radio Adelaide that monitors 16 and 67 24 hours a day and has coverage of the whole SA coastline. It would pick up any mayday or pan pan call made. The coverage map I have is based on 25 watt VHF transmitters but it would be interesting to check out if the lower power signals are being picked up near shore. PM me and I can try to set up a test
> J


In addition SF, there are VHF handhelds that transmit 6 watts (http://www.icomamerica.com/en/products/ ... fault.aspx)

More power is better, as is a much higher aerial, but to date I have not got very far with this modification....apparently it has to fairly high to make a big difference.

Take up Emu's offer....he knows heaps about VHF comms.


----------



## Stealthfisha

I think south coast near victor is ch82?....but absolutly ill id lovd to test vhf handheld, comms on this side of the peninsula.  
I tested the Galaxy S5 yesterday out on the water...supposedly water resistant....well it worked ...ill call u emu when im next out on the water and setup a test radio check....


----------



## emufingers

Victor is 83 KI is 21 I should be able to do a test next Saturday pm.


----------



## kayakone

This could be a good time to mention some mistakes you can make with a VHF handheld, any one of which will prevent successful communications.

1. Check that you have the correct frequency, and immediately press the lock key. Look to ensure it is locked.

2. Turn the volume fairly high....you can always turn it down if it blows your ears off.

3. Set the power range setting you require.

4. Set the squelch to _just_ suppresss the background noise (clutter).

5. Ensure the frequency is not busy before speaking.

6. Press the Push To Talk button (PTT), and _then_ speak clearly, directly into the microphone with your mouth one to two inches away. Do not release the PTT until you transmission is complete (common error).

and finally, no 7. Remember that the greatest advantage of a VHF is to tell your mates of the big fish you have just caught. :lol: :lol:


----------



## kayakone

nezevic said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> no 7. Remember that the greatest advantage of a VHF is to tell your mates of the big fish you have just caught. :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> So this'd be a disadvantage in your case as you'd be constantly hearing Jimbo.
Click to expand...

Spot on Jon.

Jimbo, "Just got a 55."

Ten minutes later, "Just bagged a 60 cm grunter." I have got to the point where I've turned it off.


----------



## Beekeeper

Bertros said:


> "Turtle. Turtle. Turtle." ;-)


I get the twitches just thinking about them! Got a double hookup on them once, much to the delight of some AKFFer friends (?).

Jimbo


----------



## Squidley

salticrak said:


> If you decide to paddle out and then things turn nasty. You should be competent enough to get back to shore on your own. If not,you should not be out there.


How far can you paddle like this though:


> "Mayday,Mayday,Mayday. This is kayakone, kayakone, a yellow kayak one mile east of Redcliffe Point. I am disabled with a treble hook attaching my arm to my face and am being blown to the NE."


----------



## Stealthfisha

That video was awesome!!!!!
I still chuckle everytime I see his name...brave man....best post ive seen in years....


----------



## Stealthfisha

Does anyone know the link?


----------



## Squidley

Worse things beyond your control could happen, or things normally in your control if not for a lapse. Besides the money the cost is the antenna catches your hat sometimes. Considering the extra usefulness outside an emergency I say get one if you can. It should go without saying it won't make you paddle better or change the weather though.


----------



## Phoenix

Just be aware also guys that just because you call for a rescue helicopter, one wont necessarily turn up anytime soon. A rotary wing retrieval is hectically expensive, and in this day and age of financial scrutiny - expect the process to get harder and harder.

For a start there is a triage process so as to allocate the resources to those who need them most. For instance, if there was a serious car crash with a couple of people hurt - the helo will go there over a non-confirmed lost kayak calling for help.

Lets say that 10 minutes has passed [but if the helicopter is otherwise tasked or being maintained - that time may well blow out], and the crew of 5 are notified (not an unrealistic timeframe) it can be between 10-20 minutes for the helicopter to even "wind up". During that time the crew has get into their flight uniforms, helmets on, radio checks, get permission to take off from air traffic control, plot a navigation plan into a computer, do a whole range of preflight checks - the paramedic will discuss retrieval plans. Ie is there somewhere they can land, or will it be winch or helocast? Are their other assets locally, size of search area, which is the most appropriate hospital to take the casualty to etc? There are some very good youtube videos on this.

Ok, now at around the 30 minute mark - the rotors are turning and the wheels are up. Lets say the flight is 20 minutes, and then they can loiter or actively search for say 20 minutes. That time will depend on the model of helicopter. Most have a total range of between 400 - 500 kilometers, but wind and payload will greatly affect this. Given the weight of a crew of 5 + medical & rescue gear, fuel is a commodity.

Already - you can see how quickly an hour can get burnt up.

I'll give out a few pointers;

Once the helicopter decides to commit a guy on a winch. That's it. This is incredibly dangerous decision and the whole helicopter is extremely vulnerable to debries and rubbish or bird strike hitting the rotors which could easily knock it out of the sky. Also - if things go wrong, and they sometimes do - they will simply disconnect the winch, which is likely to result in the death of the paramedic [but save the airframe and other crew].

If you are in a situation whereby a guy does go down the wire to pick you up. Do exactly what you are told. Leave everything behind. This isn't negotiable. If you are lucky you might be able to collect you kayak off the beach one day. Or get a mate with a boat to try and find it - but consider it gone [so maybe insure it].

I'd suggest that you log onto the local VMR/VCG radio nets when you launch and don't forget to log off [this is equally important]
Consider a "float plan"
Take safety seriously
Use a PFD and relevant safety gear
Practice safety skills, like reboarding a kayak at sea
Know your limits
Have a plan


----------



## scater

So a VHF is an unnecessary annoyance but sidecutters aren't?


----------



## Stealthfisha

Not just any side cutters.....ones withsafety yellow grips are encouraged.....


----------



## Cresta57

kayakone said:


> This could be a good time to mention some mistakes you can make with a VHF handheld, any one of which will prevent successful communications.
> 
> 1. Check that you have the correct frequency, and immediately press the lock key. Look to ensure it is locked.
> 
> 2. Turn the volume fairly high....you can always turn it down if it blows your ears off.
> 
> 3. Set the power range setting you require.
> 
> 4. Set the squelch to _just_ suppresss the background noise (clutter).
> 
> 5. Ensure the frequency is not busy before speaking.
> 
> 6. Press the Push To Talk button (PTT), and _then_ speak clearly, directly into the microphone with your mouth one to two inches away. Do not release the PTT until you transmission is complete (common error).
> 
> and finally, no 7. Remember that the greatest advantage of a VHF is to tell your mates of the big fish you have just caught. :lol: :lol:


Just to add two points to that: Over the years we've found it better to get people to talk across the face of the radio mic rather than directly into it. Much better modulation & less voice distortion when they are exited/anxious & tending to shout. Also to press the ptt & wait a second before talking, a common fault in radio comms is beginning to speak as you press the ptt missing the first part of the message.


----------



## Sunhobie

Plenty of good advice here.
At the risk of being pedantic, the correct protocol for emergency radio operation is:
MAYDAY- to be used only if the vessel is in grave and imminent danger. (In other words, urgent help required, life or multiple lives are in danger.)
PAN PAN - to be used for all other emergencies (including serious injury)

CALL ON CHANNEL 16, as all rescue stations and in fact all vessels are supposed to maintain listening watch on channel 16.

In both cases, the message should clearly include the THE THREE P's in the following order:
POSITION - if this is all of the message that is heard, at least rescuers will go to the approximate area
PEOPLE - number of people on board, so that rescuers know how many to look for
PROBLEM - important, but not as important as the first two.

Handheld VHF does have a limited range. (only a few kilometres boat to boat but more to a shore station, which is your best chance of help).
As mentioned, speaking calmly and slowly across the microphone is a must!

I reckon the best safety measure is knowing your limits and staying within them. Fishing in company and maintaining contact via radio with your mates is probably next, followed by the hope of calling for outside help via VHF marine radio.

The ultimate rescue measure (only to be used if all else fails) is to activate the EPIRB.

Mal


----------



## kayakone

salticrak said:


> If you decide to paddle out and then things turn nasty. You should be competent enough to get back to shore on your own. If not,you should not be out there.


While Squidley has answered that Pauly, it is not just about competence. Nor is that example the only thing that would incapacitate you suddenly. I have found that there are a lot of things that can go wrong in a kayak at sea.

I have spent over two thousand hours in kayaks in the ocean and have had, or seen, a number of serious things happen that had nothing to do with competence (I'm not saying competence is not important). If we started a thread "What has gone wrong for you", I think you would get a considerable number of replies and scenarios where bad things happened quickly e.g....sudden illness or stomach cramps; an injury or incapacitation (such as arm pinned to head); suddenly bad weather or wind (unpredicted); broken paddle; capsize and entanglement; serious cut or injury such as shoulder dislocation, etc.

*It is these situations where a radio can get you help fairly quickly.*

Excellent input from Mal, Cresta and Phoenix. (@ Phoenix on scramble times for a chopper out of Archerfield (Brisbane), the times for air crew/medical and winch man assembly, and aircraft T's and P's sufficient, is about ten minutes. That chopper's VNE is about 140 knots, so the time from Archer to Redcliffe would be about 25 minutes total from receipt of the call from AUSSAR.)

At Redcliffe, and many areas we fish in western Moreton Bay, and the Gold and Sunny Coasts, the local VMR/Coastguard response is far quicker, and cheaper, than scrambling a chopper....once again, the VHF call to VMR/Coastguard is of first priority (over PLB/EPIRB activation). BUT, if the situation is extremely drastic (read life threatening), activate the PLB/EPIRB. The call from the organising centre in Canberra _will_ go to both the Heli rescue centre and the VMR/Coastguard. _They_ will work out the quickest response. In the example I gave of being disabled to paddle, Redcliffe Coastguard would have it sorted in 10 minutes or so, at far lower cost than Heli help.



Stealthfisha said:


> Not just any side cutters.....ones with safety yellow grips are encouraged.....


Regarding side cutters, may I suggest you pick up a 6X 1/0 treble and try to cut it.....you may be surprised how hard it is. I found end nips (used in steel cutting and tying) to be immensely easier to cut through the hook. (http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Knipex-200mm ... 0891187866).


----------



## keza

Good thread.
On the treble side of things, remove the barbs. 
Trebles are bad enough on a kayak but if you remove the barbs they are less trouble and I haven't see any difference in hook up rates, I still get nothing.


----------



## Squidley

keza said:


> Good thread.
> On the treble side of things, remove the barbs.
> Trebles are bad enough on a kayak but if you remove the barbs they are less trouble and I haven't see any difference in hook up rates, I still get nothing.


I think I might try this on circles for snapper. Besides the safety aspect I bet the smaller profile makes penetration easier; I've had a few fresh circles fail to connect to fish strong enough to strip line for a good few seconds and I wonder if I'd have kept them if there wasn't a barb to force through their tough mouths.


----------

